# Baytril dose



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

How would I break up a 22.7 mg Baytril chewable tab to dose a sick juvenile? I can't remember the mg per kg of bird. 

Also, if I break it into four, and its 5.6 mg of Baytril, then the proper amount of water to add would be 10cc?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

wovenwoman said:


> How would I break up a 22.7 mg Baytril chewable tab to dose a sick juvenile? I can't remember the mg per kg of bird.
> 
> Also, if I break it into four, and its 5.6 mg of Baytril, then the proper amount of water to add would be 10cc?


I think the simplest thing for you to do is divided it evenly into 4 pieces and then to "pop" one piece a day, for 7-10 days (could be longer depending on what you are treating) like in this video link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Karyn


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks Karyn, do you remember the mg per kg of bird weight?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

wovenwoman said:


> Thanks Karyn, do you remember the mg per kg of bird weight?


Yes, the recommended dosing from Bayer, the maker of Baytril, is 20mg/kg QD (once a day), but 5.6mg of Baytril would be fine for a bird in the 250-375g range, for maintaining a therapeutic dose level in their system, with no problems.

Karyn


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Baytril :Enrofloxacin
Dosage: 5 - 10 mg/bird divided daily for 7 - 14 days. 150 - 600 mg/gallon for 7 - 14 days.


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Hes 200 kg, so 5.6 uncrushed chewable in his crop would be ok? (1/4 of a 22.7 chewable Baytril tab)

Thank you,
Edie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

200 kilograms, wow, what a pigeon--he weighs over twice what I do!!!

Sorry, just had to do that because when we figure medications for these little guys, we have to be oh-so-precise or we'll kill the bird or not heal it. That said, you no-doubt meant to say "200 g" or 200 grams, which is 0.2 kg. 

So... 0.2 kg X 20 mg/kg = 4 milligrams per day. Yes, 5.6 milligrams would be a slight overdose, but not that significant for that drug, just 40%. While that sounds significant, it kinda' does depend on the drug in question. When, for example, we're dealing with anti-epileptic drugs, we have to be a lot more precise, but not really here, you're good to go. If you wanted to try and cut the pill up into 5 somewhat-equal pieces, it would go further.
Pidgey


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks!
Edie


----------

